# New electric prob



## robh083 (Mar 30, 2018)

Been having some electrical issues.
Batt not charging. Well after further inspection, I realized that the priar own did not change the color of the batt cables. (+) (-) so when I hooked up the new alternator and batt, I hooked it up as negative ground like I was suppose to. 
However the red cable was hooked to the ground like a 6 volt system. I was like... there's my not charging prob.
So I turned the Batt around and hooked it up the right way. It fired right up and I was like... Ok cool. But still not charging like it should. Then...!!!!!! The damn thing died. And now it won't start... it turns over... strong. But won't fire. 
Burned out coil?????? I don't know why that would have happened. I had it running several time with Batt hook up as positive ground like a 6 volt system while trouble shooting electrical issues
And it did die a couple times, but would fire right up again. 
Now nothing. Would this be the coil? Or something else? Thanks for the help. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Rob,

You installed a new 12V battery and alternator? Maybe your tractor had a 6V positive ground system. If so, your coil is probably burned out, and points are burned.


----------

